# Recent pics of Duncan



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are some recent pics of my boy. He is loving the cold weather!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's such a handsome boy! I love his hair tied up so we can see his eyes! 

I'm a sucker for big boys. :becky:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he looks remarkable.....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's such a handsome young man! You've done such a good job with him Sara!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to peeeeeeettt hiiiiimmmm!!!! (Ok, I really want to throw myself on him and nuzzle the crap out of him, but that would make me sound super weird...:tinfoil3


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

He is so cute!! I'm sure he would rather me say handsome; but he still looks like a puppy!!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I like him. Does he turn into a sheepdog-look if you don't clip him? I think I have an aversion to dogs that need haircuts LOL but the more I see him (and giant schnauzers) the more I like them!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SOOOO handsome, so VERY VERY HANDSOME!!!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He's so purdy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

HappyPuppy said:


> I like him. Does he turn into a sheepdog-look if you don't clip him? I think I have an aversion to dogs that need haircuts LOL but the more I see him (and giant schnauzers) the more I like them!!


Yeah....he gets pretty hairy if I don't groom him. He starts to literally look like a black bear. However, I don't mind grooming him at all.....he doesn't shed.....so its worth it to me.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

He's such a "Big Boy" very happy too!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww it's nice to see his sweet eyes! Is that a Kong Wubba in his mouth in the first pic? That is Peyton's favorite toy ever! They should be best friends now :biggrin:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

So handsome. I love the little pigtail


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Awww it's nice to see his sweet eyes! Is that a Kong Wubba in his mouth in the first pic? That is Peyton's favorite toy ever! They should be best friends now :biggrin:


It is a Kong wubba! He loves them! We have one that is kept in the car and one in the house. I am sure he'd love to be Peyton's BFF!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Gawww I just love me some Duncan. That big head and all that hair... he looks sooooo squeezable


----------

